# 7.0-8.0 upgrade kernel failure (missing(?) device)



## Karesz (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,

After a 7.0 -> 8.0 upgrade (based on http://people.freebsd.org/~rse/upgrade/freebsd-upgrade-7x-8x.txt guide) I've a problem with new kernel. There's a booting failure, because missing some device. For example /dev/ad4s1f, etc.
I've compiled a GENERIC and a custom kernel, but the result is just the same: hanging in single user mode, because there's a missing partition/device.

So, currently I've a new system/world (8.0) with an old kernel (7.0). And there's a lot of bug ("Bad system call". For example sshd.)  

Could you help me???? Thanks!


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 20, 2010)

Karesz said:
			
		

> So, currently I've a new system/world (8.0) with an old kernel (7.0). And there's a lot of bug ("Bad system call". For example sshd.)



How did you end up with that? See if this helps:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9675


----------



## Karesz (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks! I've look into posted thread and it's looks like useful!

I followed step-by-step instructions of Ralf (mentioned link above about "Upgrading from FreeBSD 7.X to FreeBSD 8.X").
As usual: make buildkernel, make installkernel, make buildworld,... and he suggest in guide a make installworld, then reboot. But I think that was the bad idea. I have to reboot before world install. Am I right?


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 20, 2010)

AFAIK, in short, it's always build world, build kernel, install kernel, boot -s, mergemaster, install world, mergemaster. You can't run old kernel in new world.

You can find a helpful guide in /usr/src/Makefile:


```
#  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
#  2.  `make buildworld'
#  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).
#  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).
#       [steps 3. & 4. can be combined by using the "kernel" target]
#  5.  `reboot'        (in single user mode: boot -s from the loader prompt).
#  6.  `mergemaster -p'
#  7.  `make installworld'
#  8.  `make delete-old'
#  9.  `mergemaster'                         (you may wish to use -U or -ai).
# 10.  `reboot'
# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)
```


----------



## Karesz (Jan 20, 2010)

OK.
Now I can boot with 8.0 kernel in single user mode and mount anything - except two not important partition (www). I've a new world and more or less working kernel (8.0 can boot only in single mode, 7.0 have soma "Bad system call" trap in new environment).

Is it possible to make a working system with step1-step11 in single user mode with 8.0 kernel?


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 20, 2010)

Karesz said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make a working system with step1-step11 in single user mode with 8.0 kernel?



Yes, it certainly is.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea I think it's possible.


----------



## Karesz (Jan 20, 2010)

OK, Why not succeeded?

In another aspect: I've a kernel version 7.0-STABLE. There are devices ad4s1*, ad6s1*, ad8s1*, ttyv0... etc. Compiled it from custom config, but in 7.0 GENERIC and custom kernel are working.
In 8.0 ads1*, ttyv0 and some tty devices are missing!
Another sata disk devices (ad4,ad8) are up and running.
ad6 and ad8 disk type and manufacture (WD) are same!

Do you have any idea...???
Thanks!!


----------



## Karesz (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry! Forgot: 8.0 kernel is GENERIC.
And "ads1" is a slip of the pen: only ad6s1* are "buggy" ... and most of tty*


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

Did you run mergemaster? That should solve the tty issue.


----------



## Karesz (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I did.
But I'm not sure when did it... :\ I'll try to merge soon. Thanks!

And do you have any idea about missing /dev/ad?s? issue?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope, no idea. They work for me (ad4-7):

```
root@molly:~#gvinum list
8 drives:
D t1                    State: up       /dev/ad4s1d     A: 0/1535 MB (0%)
D t2                    State: up       /dev/ad5s1d     A: 0/1535 MB (0%)
D t3                    State: up       /dev/ad6s1d     A: 0/1535 MB (0%)
D t4                    State: up       /dev/ad7s1d     A: 0/1535 MB (0%)
D r1                    State: up       /dev/ad4s1e     A: 0/475147 MB (0%)
D r2                    State: up       /dev/ad5s1e     A: 0/475147 MB (0%)
D r3                    State: up       /dev/ad6s1e     A: 0/475147 MB (0%)
D r4                    State: up       /dev/ad7s1e     A: 0/475147 MB (0%)

2 volumes:
V temp                  State: up       Plexes:       1 Size:       6142 MB
V raid5                 State: up       Plexes:       1 Size:       1392 GB

2 plexes:
P temp.p0             S State: up       Subdisks:     4 Size:       6142 MB
P raid5.p0           R5 State: up       Subdisks:     4 Size:       1392 GB

8 subdisks:
S temp.p0.s0            State: up       D: t1           Size:       1535 MB
S temp.p0.s1            State: up       D: t2           Size:       1535 MB
S temp.p0.s2            State: up       D: t3           Size:       1535 MB
S temp.p0.s3            State: up       D: t4           Size:       1535 MB
S raid5.p0.s0           State: up       D: r1           Size:        464 GB
S raid5.p0.s1           State: up       D: r2           Size:        464 GB
S raid5.p0.s2           State: up       D: r3           Size:        464 GB
S raid5.p0.s3           State: up       D: r4           Size:        464 GB
```


----------



## Karesz (Jan 21, 2010)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-January/001892.html - It was the reason of missing slice/device

And mergemaster solved the tty problem.

Thanks a lot!


----------

